# Illuminated 3PDT switches



## Robert (Jan 17, 2020)

Do the LED leads extend at least as far as the 3PDT lugs on these?









						illuminated Push Button Foot Switch 3PDT Red Color LED
					

3PDT | ON-ON | Latching | Solder Lugs | Long Lasting | High Quality




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes they do. They are ever so slightly longer than the lugs, maybe a millimetre or two.


----------



## Robert (Jan 18, 2020)

Perfect, thanks!   I'll get one ordered to take some measurements.


----------



## Barry (Jan 18, 2020)

I like where this might be going!


----------



## Robert (Feb 1, 2020)

Barry said:


> I like where this might be going!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 1, 2020)

We're gonna need one of those boards for the 2-color LED rings also.  With one (preferrably both) of the LEDs NOT wired to the switch.


----------



## jimmibob (Feb 9, 2020)

Question as I see it is arriving soon?. Excuse my noobness but is the resistor built into the switch or will a resistor still have to be wired in somehow?. Know nothing about these little devils but I have a few on the way from Tayda.


----------



## Robert (Feb 9, 2020)

jimmibob said:


> Excuse my noobness but is the resistor built into the switch or will a resistor still have to be wired in somehow?.



The current limiting resistor is on the main effect PCB that this would be interfacing with.

If you were using this with a PCB that did NOT have an onboard resistor (eg: from another PCB designer), I suppose you could use a resistor instead of wire to connect the SW pad to their board.


----------



## jimmibob (Feb 9, 2020)

Awesome?, really looking foward to these, one less hole to drill and super tidy to boot.


----------

